

President Obama Is Waging a War on Hackers - AndrewHampton
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/president-obama-waging-war-hackers/

======
thecrumb
Yawn.

See... * War on Drugs * War on Terrorism

~~~
venomsnake
Yeah, but this time he is targeting people with higher earnings. So the
backlash could be real when potential victims could be middle and upper class
IT, developers and security researchers.

Who has not built a scraper for something one or other time in his career.

